

New Programming Language? - aditya_samaddar
http://www.dailytoreador.com/news/article_908db38e-a998-11e3-bc17-0017a43b2370.html

======
aditya_samaddar
New computer programming language "found". The title had me laugh out loud,
but then got me thinking. Anybody else feel that reporting for tech news is
usually done by somebody who has no clue what they are talking about?

